# Don't Plead To Save Me From Gallows, Balwant Singh Rajoana Tells Akalis



## BaljinderS (Mar 27, 2012)

PATIALA: With four days left for his scheduled hanging, death row convict Balwant Singh Rajoana today snubbed the ruling Akali leadership asking them not to save him from the gallows, claiming they were pushing for a pardon out of fear of losing support of Sikhs. 

Punjab police and paramilitary forces conducted flag marches across the state apprehending violence if the execution of Rajoana convicted in the assassination of former Chief Minister Beant Singh is carried out. 

Various Sikh organizations have given a bandh call in Punjab tomorrow in view of the expected hanging of Rajoana who has neither challenged his conviction nor filed any mercy petition. As per a court order, he is scheduled to be hanged on March 31 in the Patiala Central Jail. 

In his latest letter released to Sikhs from the Patiala Jail, Rajoana said, "I don't need any help from blue-turbaned Akali leaders, who have not done anything so far to secure justice for Sikhs. Akali leaders have started speaking up now as they fear that if they don't, they will lose their support." He also called the Akali leaders as "cheaters". 

Punjab Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal yesterday said his government would support the SGPC petition sent yesterday to President seeking conversion of Rajoana's death sentence to a life term. The SAD patron also said he would meet the President and the Prime Minister to seek their intervention in saving Rajoana from the gallows. 

The Centre sought to steer clear of the Rajoana clemency issue, appearing unwilling to intervene with Law Minister Salman Khurshid saying neither it nor the state government "can do anything outside the system". 

Asked about Akali Dal government's demand for clemency to Rajoana, Khurshid said, "I have also heard it but this is the system, and neither the state government nor the Centre can do anything outside the system that has been put in place. We will have to work according to this." 

The copies of Rajoana's letter were distributed by his foster sister Kamaldeep Kaur outside the Central Jail. 

Rajoana also wrote that Akali leaders failed to secure justice from Delhi for innocent Sikhs and should not now throw their turbans before Delhi to seek clemency for him.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...rajoana-tells-akalis/articleshow/12428209.cms


----------



## OneD10s (Mar 28, 2012)

He has been in prison for 17 years.  He has seen no justice, and he killed the chief minister who was killing so many sikhs at the time. 

I am sure it can be justified what he has said.  I hope they stop the death penalty on him, he has become a freedom ikon for Sikhs.


----------



## aristotle (Mar 31, 2012)

This is one man who is constantly appealing the people to stand calm despite the impending fire. A perfect example of how a Sikh leader shouls be.
But sadly, the Hindu-stani Government will continue to pursue the capital punishment, and we all know what the end will be ..


----------



## Luckysingh (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I'm glad you guys in the UK have actually made some progress. Thanks to the Sikh federation of UK as they have been the only ones to actually secure support from Amnesty International.
I believe an official request has been sent by Amnesty to prime minister,governer of Punjab, Minister of home affairs, Union territory Chandigarh and chief minister of Punjab.

Thanks to the UK Sikh Federation that they have also got a petition addressed to UK Parliment, I believe that if they forward 100,000 signatures then parliment HAS to investigate and debate the issue at hand.

Well done, to all in UK. 

Waheguru


----------



## Babajis Servant (Apr 4, 2012)

His hangging date is already passed..India is a spineless country not only Rajona, other like Ajmal Kasab, Afzal Guru and many like them will never be hanged..

I suggest all should be released free, with some reward to them for doing such a great act.I even encourage people who support them also show some courage and do such acts. And rest assure no one will be hanged, all of you can become hero.:grinningkaur:

I know these guys have a huge support from the people like them, as these people can never do anything good for their community but yes encourage even others also to do such acts.

If you care for your community, work hard and become so rich that you can create Jobs so that not only single guy but his whole family will be happy.

Killing one or thousand which you all think are evil, will not solve the problem, you all have to come up to the level, where people will listen to you.

Become like Bill Gates, Steve Job any many other like them so that you can have the power to change you community future.

Or else just keep on supporting Khalistan and these people, and wait for some 1000 years if this dream can be fulfill.:interestedmunda:


----------



## Ambarsaria (Apr 4, 2012)

Babajis Servant ji some comments.





Babajis Servant said:


> His hangging date is already passed.._India is a spineless country_ not only Rajona, other like Ajmal Kasab, Afzal Guru and many like them will never be hanged..


_India is not spineless as many thousands of minorities and innocents got killed with great propensity and ruthlessness.  _



Babajis Servant said:


> I know these guys have a huge support from the people like them, as these people _can never do anything good_ for their community but yes encourage even others also to do such acts.


_Instilling fear in the hearts of evil-doers is pretty good._



Babajis Servant said:


> Killing one or thousand which you all think are evil, will not solve the problem, you all have to come up to the level, where people will listen to you.


_I agree but these people made a personal choice to do something about wanton killings rather than be spectators looking for Nirvana.  Sikhism is a not a passive religion._



Babajis Servant said:


> Or else just keep on supporting Khalistan and these people, and wait for some 1000 years if this dream can be fulfill.:interestedmunda:


_Everyone who supports is not for Khalistan but for the dign__ith to live so in a democratic society.__  Time for Khalistan or Greater Punjab was in 1947, it is too late and the double cross of Sikhs by Congress and the then Sikh leaders has forever destroyed liberty for Sikhs._

Sat Sri Akal.


----------

